# SWGRC Trial



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

The Open and the Derby will be at Pinetree Farms.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Please let us know how it is going.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Open TIGHT TRIPLE. 33/100 dog field. ONLY 10 have done it CLEAN.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Any news from the derby?


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Got some partial results on the derby:

1st--Mike Griffith with Honor
2nd--Jeff Talley with Bootie
3rd--Wayne Curtis

Didn't get 4th, RJ or all the JAMS but Jason got JAMs with Molly and Rip

Congrats to everyone, especially Mike! All that hard work is starting to pay off.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Mike and Honor!!! That's wonderful!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,3,5,7,8,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,22,23,26,35,38,42,44,46,48,50,53,54,58,59,63,65,71,76,78,79,80,81,88,89,90,96,100

39 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind 

1,3,11,12,13,15,16,17,26,46,48,53,58,59,63,65,76,78,79,80,81,88,89,90

24 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

3,12,16,17,26,48,59,63,65,78,80,89,90

13 total


----------



## Chris Winkelman (Mar 23, 2011)

Any info on the Q? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur did not finish the landblind , starting in the morning at 7:30am dog # 10 starts.


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

Qual will run the 4th series this morning on DR Jack's property


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,6,15,23,27,42,43,49,57,58,62

11 total


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

Any word on the open


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

All I heard is that Gizmo won.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats Mike and Honor!!! What a great start for you two!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open 2nd was Al Arthur with Tide, 3rd Al Arthur with Pow and 4th Chris Ledford with Breeze....RJ was Bill Barstow with Genet. Sorry I don't have the Jams except for Ken Neil with Rosie.

Congrats to all!!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

*Results posted on entry express.

Amateur All-Age - Saturday* - *67 Entries* *Judges:* *Jerry Kamphius & Tom Fait*
_DOW ended with 66. Starting with dog #66 (highlighted in yellow). _

#Dog NameOwnerHandlerResults49 AFC Spirit of Denali-Genet William Barstow Bill Barstow 1st 62 Good Idea's Outta Sight Ken Neil Ken Neil 2nd 1 FC Peakebrook's Brawny Force Bruce & Betty Hall Bruce Hall 3rd 27 AFC Lake Park Diamond In The Ruff Charles Bearden Charles Bearden 4th 23 Greenwood Gracie Drew Clendaniel Drew Clendaniel Res. Jam 6 Cahoots Barton Clark Barton P Clark Jam 15 FC Keeno's Gizmo Bruce Hall Bruce Hall Jam 57 AFC Squeeze Play II Paul Brown Paul Brown/Dave Smith Jam 58 Lucky Times Drew Clendaniel Drew Clendaniel Jam


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Brenda!....you and Ken must be doing a happy dance! Congratulations in the AM


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

We did the Happy Dance all the way home!! Thanks


----------

